# Colorado Springs Rides?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm visiting Colorado Springs in a week or so and was wondering if you had any suggestions to road or any trail rides? Short or long ride suggestions would be greately appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Campawho said:


> I'm visiting Colorado Springs in a week or so and was wondering if you had any suggestions to road or any trail rides? Short or long ride suggestions would be greately appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!




Drop me a private Email, let me know the dates. I might join you in some of these rides (provide you aren't some sort of hammerhead!)


Here are a few suggestions:

1)	The Air Force Academy. You will need a picture ID (Driver's License). Open from 8AM to 5PM. For road bike, go from the south entrance (Academy Boulevard) and ride to the B-52 display, then back to the south entrance. Mountain bike: there is a trail that goes from the Woodmen Park And Ride (corner of Woodmen Road and I-25, on the west side of I-25 cross from the Shell Gas Station (leave your car here) into the AFA. A little south of here on Corporate Drive, there is the Criterium Bike Shop (along the bike path). You can take a paved trail that runs along the creek to downtown Colo Spgs and back (~14 miles)
2)	Black Forest. North East Colo Spgs. Start around the intersection of north Hwy 83 and Old Ranch Road. Then go east on Old Rach, out on Swan, Meridia, Hodgen, etc. Look at the 100 mile route of the Elephant Rock Ride.
3)	Sedalia to Palmer Lake and return. Sedalia is west of Castle Rock. Plamer Lake is just north of the Springs. God from Sedalia to palmer Lake, then to Larkspur, cross over west to the main drag and go north back to Sedalia. 
4)	Garden of the Gods/Manitou Springs/Gold Camp Road. Park in the main GoG parking lot. Continue around to the balanced rock, then continue into Manitou Springs. Come back to GoG entrac on Pike Peak, the continue to 26th street (I think). Cross Hwy 24 then continue up Gold Camp Road (long climb) tur right at the 4-way stop of lower gold camp road and continue towards the Section 16 trailhead until you run out of pavement. Good view from here.
5)	Come off the hill, continue down Lower Gold Camp Road to 21st street, turn right and continue to the Broadmoor, then up hill to the Cheyenne Mountain Zoo.
6)	South Colorado Springs to Penrose/Florence and back. Park at Safeway at south 115 near Ft. Carson. Continue down Hwy 115 to Florence, then pedal back! ~70 miles. Best to do this early in the morning since the hiway can get busy.
7)	GoG/Northwest Colo Spgs park in main GoG parking lot (in the park, not the visitor center). Continue the one way around the park from the parking lot, then take the first left, continue around the park (you'll almost go full circle), then turn right to exit the park. Just before the sign at the park entrance, turn left on the paved trail. Continue on trail until you get to the gas station (a Loaf 'n Jug) on corner of 30th street and Garden of the Gods Road. Continue north on 30th street, take next left on Flying W Ranch Road. Climb and descend Centennial, turn left on Centennial (Walgreens on Corner), go north on Centennial until you get to Orchard Valley Road. Go downhill(watch speed bumps) to Woodmen Road, turn left, continue to top of the hill (Blodgett Peak Open Space Park), then continue downhill to Centennial. You can continue south on Centennial to 30th street then back to GoG park or go over the climb on Flying W Ranch Road. ~20 miles. Note: Go back on the bike path at the Loaf 'N Jug. 30th street road narrows and doesn’t mix well with bikes and cars. 
8)	Also in the GoG area is Mesa Road. 

Couple of things to watch out for:

Carry lots of water and food along the way. Convenience stores and opportunities to get water are few and far between

Snow/Ice might be a factor.

Best place for a quick ride and not a lot of traffic hassle: Early morning in The Garden of the Gods of GoG/west Colo Spgs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll certainly send you an email if I end up doing some riding. . .I was contemplating bringing my road bike, but judging by the rides you suggest, with the snow conditions, maybe my mountian bike, or cross bike would be a better choice? Thanks again!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Look at the weather ahead of your departure. If there isn't rain or snow in the forecast, then bring your road bike. Any snow we get hee usuallymelts within a few days.Itmight be cold, but will be ridable.


----------

